# diastolic failure vs diastolic dysfunction



## rroblin (Feb 22, 2012)

Please explain the difference between diastolic dysfunction and diastolic heart failure.  Some of my physicians are using the code 428.30 for diastolic dysfunction. I feel this is pushing the HCC envelope.

Thank you,    rroblin


----------

